# HT Login



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

For some reason, every time I get back on HT site I have to login. Why? Thought I'd seen this problem posted before.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Began for me today too.
plus got a ... not sure what to call it asking me to pick a membership option.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Are you checking the REMEMBER ME the last time you log in?


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Same for me starting today, and yes, each time I check the box marked "remember me"


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I have checked box every time.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Same here...


.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I just opened up HT and I HAD to sign in. And I never sign out. LOL


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I never sign out either. Still having to login every time.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Same here--glad I finally remembered the password!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Same thing happened to me. And since it's been so long since I had to log in I'd forgotten my password and had to go through the password reset. Not fun.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I have at least saved the e mail that the password was sent in. So just had to go find that, but it was not that easy to find. LOL


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Happened to me once yesterday also. I suspect the system was undergoing maintenance.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

arabian knight said:


> I just opened up HT and I HAD to sign in. And I never sign out. LOL


It happened to me yesterday and it has never happened before in 12 years. I barely remembered my password.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Ardie/WI said:


> It happened to me yesterday and it has never happened before in 12 years. I barely remembered my password.


 I have to have my saved in a e mail.
A few years back I had forgotten mine and was sent a new one.,
It is a bunch of numbers~! No way could I even try to remember those. LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2015)

In all the years I've posted here, that's never happened..until yesterday...my DH had the same problem...always have used "remember me"..aways..until it didn't ..LOL


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I will try to look at controls when I get back to laptop. Please put new posts in the announcement and support forum so the tech will see them when I get hold of him.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ad...1521-there-automatic-log-out.html#post7342188


There the thread to add your information to, please.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Still happening.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Happens every few months. No one has noticed it before?
Donno why though.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Happened to me again today too.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Will you PLEASE follow the link and put the information in the Support and Announcmenet forum as I asked. In this forum, it means nothing when we are trying to accumulate information?


Here is the link;

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ho...21-there-automatic-log-out-2.html#post7342927

So, I'm closing this thread, and please post on that thread.


----------

